# FL, Import parents



## mthomas918 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am looking for gds that have imported parents? I live in Florida. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What lines are you looking for?

For WGSL, Jose Diaz and his brother are in FL - they almost only have imports so you would have luck there


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> What lines are you looking for?
> 
> For WGSL, Jose Diaz and his brother are in FL - they almost only have imports so you would have luck there


You have nice dogs. From yr site I could not figure out where you are located.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thread was asking for imports in FL so I gave the following: 
Jose home of german shepherds puppies
Lino German Shepherd Breeders | Champion German Shepherds | Showline German Shepherds Puppies for Sale
Be prepared to spend $$ - imports tend to run higher than domestically bred dogs - especially with the new import laws 

Guy9999 - thanks but I wasn't advertising for myself. I'm located in KY and am not a broker of imports


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Any idea of prices? reliability on guarantee?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why only in florida? if you expand your search area, you have more of a selection and may just "click a breeder out of your state.


----------

